# Running make xconfig on a Raspberry Pi over SSH causes FreeBSD to panic with a page fault!



## samTopaz (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello,

I don't know if this is a known problem and I know this probably isn't the right place to post this but I think someone should definitely know about it if it isn't already known about.

I was trying to compile the Linux kernel on a Raspberry Pi 4 (running Raspberry Pi OS) that I was SSHed into (using a machine that is running freebsd.) I entered the command make xconfig. This caused the FreeBSD machine to crash. I tried the same command again whiles SSHed into the Pi after a reboot and it crashed the FreeBSD machine again.

The commands were:

ssh cray@10.0.0.29  -XY        (to connect to the Pi)
git clone --depth=1 https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux 
KERNEL=kernel7l 
make bcm2711_defconfig 
make xconfig                           (It is at this point that FreeBSD crashes. This command is supposed to open a GUI program that is running on the Pi and is accicible via VNC on the FreeBSD machine as I understand it.)

Upon rebooting the machine I can see a message to the effect that there has been a core dump and I have saved copies of the files core.txt.1 vmcore.1. I can provide them if anyone is interested.

This is the start of the core.txt.1 file:



cdc6600 dumped core - see /var/crash/vmcore.1

Wed Sep  9 13:24:43 AEST 2020

FreeBSD cdc6600 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC  amd64

panic: page fault

GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...

Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:


Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 5; apic id = 05
fault virtual address    = 0x538
fault code        = supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer    = 0x20:0xffffffff829c710f
stack pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe0088e4a520
frame pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe0088e4a550
code segment        = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
            = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags    = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process        = 4298 (ssh)
trap number        = 12


----------

